# RS Wearing Wet Glaze 2.0



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Now with a little update on pages 7 & 8.

Firstly, big thanks to Chillly for his thread about Wet Glaze 2.0 and Wax Attack for the quick delivery. :thumb:

Following a fantastic blast up here 2 weeks ago










The car looked like this..










So, last week it was snow foamed using Pear Drop Snow Foam and washed using the TBM method and Citrus Pearl Shampoo.
A few pictures for any Snow Foam doubters 





































Anyhow, a little package turned up today with something i've wanted to try since seeing Chillly's thread. The car was brought out and gently washed ready for a coat of this..










Now, the car is well prepped anyway and wearing a couple of coats of Zymol Ital but this stuff is fantastic. It is so easy to apply and remove and the finish it leaves behind is fantastic.

















































































































































In short, this is a fabulous product that really does add depth to the paint...well chuffed.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good mate.


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

Where do you buy this? It has an unreal wet look shine !


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely glossy deep looking finish!!! probs looks even better in the flesh!!

Who stocks this in the uk?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

flake pop porn :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

deep and rich very nice lovely car


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

ST Looking very sharp :thumb:

Stewarty: The Glaze is available here : http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=wet-glaze-2-0-stock-coming-soon


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

that ooks absolutely fantastic, i guess it was applied by machine?


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Seriously mate, how many little bugs, did you skin, to get your car wrapped like this?

Having used the glaze myself today, I loved it. I m gonna toss every so called glaze I already have, and get a few of wet glazes...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good mate :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Now that doe's look stunning, would love to see a night shot of this with a coat of cg lava.

The big question is that may be arising is- is this a better or equal replacement of the ever so talked about amigo? or is cg ez creme,amigo and wet glaze all similar product's but overrated by brand through user's?..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I must give that a try - very impressive indeed.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow that looks lovely. So slick and wet. Nice!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

YUMMY thats fantastic mate and I love that colour on the RS's it just goes with the shape of the car. I have a bottle of this Glaze but as yet not used it, I wonder what it will be like on my Black Vec


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks amazing, awesome car in a great colour. Fantastic result


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Mate , that is jawdroppingly awesome . To be able to see the depth in a photo gives an idea what it must be like in the flesh . A credit to you and the product .

Any problems using stuff like this over wax , and do you put anything on top of that glaze .


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

For a minute there I thought it was going to be an RS2000, but non the less it looks fantastic. I received my Wetglaze 2.0 this week and put a coat on my work car and it looks superb and it's only dark metallic grey. It looks lke you've just had the paintwork freshly clearcoated. :thumb:

I love the colours that newer RSs came in , though I'm looking forward to detailing my black Mk2 RS2000 as the last time it was on the road SRP was the height of my detailing knowledge.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys, it means a lot.:thumb:

I forgot to add that it was it was applied by hand. Just a small amount per panel, spreads easy and is a doddle to remove.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin car and a crackin job :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Stunning finish on a very nice car Chris. 

Simon


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

tzotzo said:


> Seriously mate, how many little bugs, did you skin, to get your car wrapped like this?
> 
> Having used the glaze myself today, I loved it. I m gonna toss every so called glaze I already have, and get a few of wet glazes...


Honestly, no bugs were harmed in the making of this thread. 
UG does attract them like nobody's business though.:doublesho


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I must give that a try - very impressive indeed.


Cheers Russ. Knowing the standard of work you produce, you should get some stunning results.:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks lush that fella!:thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks unreal 

Love the T shirt aswell


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

i am stunned, find myself looking at the pics again!!! deffo on the cards for payday!!!

Is this after one coat?

I'm reckoning the paint was in good condition/corrected fairly recently etc was there any wax or anything applied on top or have you tested some wax application on top?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Stomper said:


> Mate , that is jawdroppingly awesome . To be able to see the depth in a photo gives an idea what it must be like in the flesh . A credit to you and the product .
> 
> Any problems using stuff like this over wax , and do you put anything on top of that glaze .


Thanks a lot mate. It really does look better in the flesh, the photos were taken on my iPhone 4 so they are not perfect.
No problems what so ever over the Zymol it is wearing. I might try it on my my old man's car when i get the chance, that's wearing Blue Velvet and a few panels of my homebrew wax. i might try a wax over the top of the glaze just for the hell of it.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great man.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Been holding off buying this till I saw a few more pics of it on diff cars. I think I'm now sold so will be purchasing some. 

Off I go to wax attack :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that is juat stunning


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

m00k said:


> i am stunned, find myself looking at the pics again!!! deffo on the cards for payday!!!
> 
> Is this after one coat?
> 
> I'm reckoning the paint was in good condition/corrected fairly recently etc was there any wax or anything applied on top or have you tested some wax application on top?


Yeah, just one thin coat, nothing on top of it.
I corrected it with a DA about 9 months ago and it has always been well protected..Zymol Ital at the moment..but it really does add depth.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Guys got mine a few days ago,managed to get two coats on followed by aghd,then i gave the wheels the same treatment and HOLY SHEET what a difference,as others have said its time to get rid of the red moose glaze, megs 7 and b-hole,P.S. if youve got a silver car then this stuff is the way forward.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

how is it on whites,stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome finish mate, love the ford ST's :argie::argie:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Very Nice RS . The flake in the green really does make it pop .


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fantastic wet finish with great clarity and flake pop too


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been looking at various cars wearing this over the last few weeks, and have finally ordered some this morning.

Cant wait to try it on my cars soon.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great car and a superb colour for the glaze looking superb...:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Flake pop it is..
great product,great looking car.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Fantastic results, how long did your glaze take to arrive from states ?


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

andrewst500 said:


> how is it on whites,stunning finish:thumb:


Goes pretty well on white too ;-)


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks again for all your comments guys and gals. :thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

stunning flake pop


----------



## wil93 (Mar 8, 2010)

very nice work as usual chris,might have to see if a good friend would give me a sample before a buy! so i can see the results on silver! ;-)


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

ColinA5 said:


> You can get it in the UK, mine arrived in 2 days :thumb:
> 
> http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=wet-glaze-2-0-stock-coming-soon


I've just orderd some from the States, $17 with free p/p. = £11.20.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

wil93 said:


> very nice work as usual chris,might have to see if a good friend would give me a sample before a buy! so i can see the results on silver! ;-)


Haha, you're a cheeky  William 
I'll get some in a sample bottle for you. :thumb:


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ChrisST said:


> Firstly, big thanks to Chillly for his thread about Wet Glaze 2.0 and Wax Attack for the quick delivery. :thumb:
> 
> Following a fantastic blast up here 2 weeks ago
> 
> ...


Chris its us that are thanking you mate!!!:thumb: Not only are you lucky enough to have an RS but to have one on those roads is Awesome mate. Chris your car looks Absolutely stunning!!!! And my nephew just said he wants one:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

thats some finish!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheers Chillly.:thumb:
I don't get to drive on roads like them too often (live on t'other side of the Pennines) but I had to take her over the Buttertubs Pass and some of the surrounding roads. The RS comes alive on 'proper roads' with stunning cross country pace.:driver: A good excuse to detail it again too..:detailer:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> thats some finish!


Cheers Dawn.
That lovely V6 of yours would look great with a coat or 2.:argie:


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

A glaze that goes over OR under a wax? How's that work then?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

TBH i'm not a huge fan of the colour, but the shine is immense, it looks wet through


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Boothy said:


> A glaze that goes over OR under a wax? How's that work then?


FAQ's... http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=1142

Simon


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

ColinA5 said:


> Well, I would rather support a UK business :thumb:


Each to their own!:thumb:


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

vtaylor78 said:


> I've just orderd some from the States, $17 with free p/p. = £11.20.


Sorry guy's,
there seems to have been a mix up.
Just had a email from "The detail shoppe" saying there would be a shipping charge.
So i cancelled my order.
I think i could of took this futher, but can't be botherd.
When you get to check out there is no shipping charge.
I thought it was to good to be true.
Just to let you all know.
Regards, 
Vince.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I've had the glaze out again 
I will update later after some well earned grub.:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

I have never liked that colour on the Focus but your thread has changed my mind. It look awesome with the Wet Glaze. Great job. Have you noticed the car drives better when its shiny clean? Ha


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

That is fantastic results there, I am slightly confused with this product. Say for example you have used a sealent and then go over the top with this glaze - Does it require wax/sealing over the top again? Or is it a durable product its own form?


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Any chance your appearing at Malton Specialist Cars on the 8th April for a better look.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

craig b said:


> Any chance your appearing at Malton Specialist Cars on the 8th April for a better look.


I'd love to, but I think I'm working


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

car looks great.

Youre up near my neck of the woods, take it you must of gone for a blast over the buttertubs pass, if you see a white Rs flying up there it's most likely me


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Nah, live in Lancashire mate, just wanted to have a proper drive on some proper roads. The best part was heading back towards the motorway on the A683 towards Sedbergh, just me on the road and mixture of induction roar, wastegate chatter and bangs from the exhaust that could wake the dead 
I was born in God's own county though :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

That looks stunning! Almost lickable 

I've definitely found my next purchase when I finally have some spare cash!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ChrisST said:


> *I've had the glaze out again*
> I will update later after some well earned grub.:thumb:


*I've had the glaze out again* :lol::lol: Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gorgeous car :argie:
Gorgeous finish :argie:
:thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Superb results :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Right, got a chance for a little play with the Wet Glaze 2.0 again today but this was more of a test than my shiny toy, an 03 Primera in a less than exciting grey (sorry dad ) and it is nowhere near as well prepped as the RS.

Not the best colour to capture, but I hope you can see the depth it has added. Again, photos taken on my iPhone.









































































A bit of flake pop..




























I wanted to try a wax over the top so I wipped out a little tub of homebrew and tried it on one of the wings. I'm glad to report that there were no issues
what so ever, if anything, it made it easier to remove. A few picks...





































And an arty farty shot in low sun..


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

kev999 said:


> Guys got mine a few days ago,managed to get two coats on followed by aghd,then i gave the wheels the same treatment and HOLY SHEET what a difference,as others have said its time to get rid of the red moose glaze, megs 7 and b-hole,P.S. if youve got a silver car then this stuff is the way forward.


sugar, forgot to say the rs looks mighty fine.........


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lovely finish on the RS.

I got some of this from another member recently.. (I hadn't even heard of it #embarassed!!, been too busy to be on here recently) tried it out side by side with amigo and its very difficult to tell any difference..
both are very good and i'd be happy with either(but I have both haha)


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

absolutely awesome results there, must try this


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

A few of my 29 year old 924, in need of a respray to be honest, but she doesn't look too bad.. Again, just 1 coat of glaze.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Words can't describe the finish, simply mind blowing, great colour and car, so much reflectivity from the paint, Many thanks for posting up.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

ChrisST said:


> A few of my 29 year old 924, in need of a respray to be honest, but she doesn't look too bad.. Again, just 1 coat of glaze.


Respray no way, Your paint looks alot sharper than mine :thumb:

I seriously need to invest in a machine polisher for the good.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Words can't describe the finish, simply mind blowing, great colour and car, so much reflectivity from the paint, Many thanks for posting up.


Thanks a lot mate. :thumb:
The Porker does look worse in the flesh, but the wheels have to come first, they are shocking :doublesho


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Rs is stunning ate.


----------



## PumaOwner69 (May 6, 2008)

put this on my 350Z at the weekend and it truly gives a cool additional shine, best seen imho in low lighting i.e. when the sun is going down as it looks like water has bee thrown over the vehicle it just glistens.

Also you get loads of this solution for your money. I also locked in the WG2.0 with some lush LUSSO wax.

I also applied the WG2.0 and LUSSO by hand.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a little weekend update.
Wanted to see what this glaze looked like on a car with no prep what so ever..not even a clay bar in sight  A tired old company pool car would be the perfect subject then.. and a good chance to see how it lasts over a few weeks of hard use too.

So, after a good wash the car was dried and a coat of Wet Glaze 2.0 was applied on a thin microfibre pad and buffed off to leave..





































And the car??










139,000 miles and still going strong


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats amazing stuff....daaannnggggg!!!!!!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply Stunning


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Unreal pictures of the RS! Your pictures have just changed my personal preference of colour for focus RS from white to green.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice - great flake :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheers guys. :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Great looking car and cracking finish.


----------



## Poul (Apr 22, 2012)

thx for haring facinating pictures about your car and wet laze2. I use it on my own car but can not your amazing result, buts its a extreme nice product.


----------

